# This is Just Amazing - Slow Motion Horse



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

So cool! Dressage is amazing!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Im going to take a look at your youtube channel now....would be super neat if you could take pics of horses with different confo faults in their legs, and then make a slow motion video of it, and see how it effects them, for example, long pasterned horse, and what not....very neat!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ I'd be very interested in something like that.


----------

